

ASk HN: Handy domain blacklists to preload a new site with? - mishmash

About to launch a major update to our anonymous network, socialface.com, and we'll be adding a /news style system to the works.<p>Being a single dev and enjoying daily periods of sleep, I'm looking to minimize the spammers as quickly as possible and was hoping to preload a couple thousand blacklisted domains or so.<p>I'm not looking for email spammers, or bad IPs specifically, but a list of known social news style domain spammers.<p>Any tips or similar experience would appreciated?
======
gtani
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=499044>

there might be a more current one in searchyc.com

~~~
mishmash
Awesome, thanks!

~~~
pg
I just emailed you the latest, but considering the content you may find it's
in your spam folder.

~~~
mlLK
So is <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=499044> out of date? I hate to
sound pushy but could you post this as a text file or put it in some sort
private repository?

~~~
pg
Even the list I emailed mishmash is out of date, now.

~~~
mishmash
Okay I've sleepily written a Ruby wrapper around the initial list you sent me,
Ruby folks can get the code here:

<http://github.com/oftenvoid/donuts/tree/master>

TODO: would obviously be to move to a dynamic list at some point. Also, each
domain is stored as ascii text, so it would probably make sense to hash them,
etc.

Tasks for another day... :)

